# Road Trip (~BBW, ~SWG, Stuffing)



## snr6424 (Jan 3, 2015)

_~BBW, ~SWG, Stuffing - Sarah takes a food-centric road trip with a few friends, resulting in a slight weight gain. Her girlfriend's reaction surprises both of them._

*Road Trip
by snr6424​*

So are you ready for your trip? Laura asked.

I looked up from my mostly packed suitcase. Yeah, I think I have everything.

What time are you leaving tomorrow?

Early, the girls will be here at seven.

Im going to miss you, Sarah.

Aw, Ill miss you too, I told Laura as I walked over to hug her.

As we silently held each other, I thanked my lucky stars again that I had found such an amazing, wonderful woman. We had met through mutual friends about three years ago and clicked right away. Laura was a little shy, but had a wonderfully silly side that emerged often enough to be quite endearing. We had moved in together a little over a year ago and our relationship had only gotten stronger.

I have to admit I felt quite protective about her still. She came from a very conservative family that pretty much disowned her once they found out she was attracted to other women. About two years ago we had started going to therapy together to help her get over a lot of the rejection she had suffered and it made me so happy that she was starting to come out of her shell.

One some level, I felt guilty about leaving her home while I went on a 3 week road trip with some friends from college, but I also knew that it would be really good for her to have some time to be more independent. She often followed my lead on things and I thought this would be a good opportunity for her to start taking the initiative herself.

It was actually a bit of a miracle that this worked out at all. Back in college, I was really close with three other girls - Jill, Bren, and Marcy. We all called ourselves foodies, but truthfully we were probably just fat girls at heart. We dreamed about taking a trip one day to explore all our favorite restaurants but I never really thought anything would come of it. 

As it turned out, though, we all ended up having a chunk of time off this summer. All four of us had jobs connected to locals schools or colleges, and for the first time in the 6 years since we graduated college, we each had some time off that overlapped enough to take a trip. 

The four of us had gone to college in Santa Fe, New Mexico and we settled there after graduation. This road trip we planned consisted of a drive east to Oklahoma City, then on to Little Rock and Memphis. From there wed turn north to St. Louis before heading back west to Kansas City and finally to Denver. 

The idea was that wed spend about three days in each place, sampling from a wide array of local eateries. Now that we were doing it for real, we spent a good month or so scoping out all the most renowned places in each city, everything from five star restaurants to greasy spoons and food trucks. We scheduled at least three places for each day, sometimes more when there were places that specialized in snacks or desserts.

Its true that seems like a lot of food for four young women. While being self-professed foodies, we didnt actually indulge that often and for the most part remained quite active. This was going to be our big splurge, and I told myself that it wasnt like 3 weeks of heavy eating could really have that big an impact on my waistline. If I needed to diet and up my gym time when I got back to drop 5 or so pounds, that was no big deal.

So have you been saving up your appetite for this? Laura asked me as I finished putting one or two more things in my suitcase.

You know it, I chuckled, patting my flat stomach. Ive been practically starving myself for this trip so I can pig out without guilt for the next couple weeks.

Laura giggled. What if you came back really fat?

I laughed out loud. That would be funny, huh? Could you imagine it if I came back so fat and was just waddling around like this.

I pantomimed waddling around, holding my arms way out in front of me. Laura joined me in laughter, almost with over-exaggerated enthusiasm. 

I am going to miss you, though, Laura repeated when we the giggles died down. Its going to be so quiet here without you.

Then I guess youll just have to liven up the place, I told her, wrapping her in another hug. Ill be thinking about you every night, wishing you were in my arms. Well make sure that we have a special night together when I get back, just the two of us.

Sounds nice, Laura agreed, her head resting on my shoulder. 

For a few more quiet moments we held each other, enjoying the warmth and closeness that was so important to our relationship. I almost had second thoughts for a moment and I may have changed my mind if I wasnt so sure that this would be really good for both of us.

The next morning we kissed before I headed out the door, tossing my suitcase into the back before joining the other girls up front. Fortunately Marcy drove a pretty large SUV so there was actually room for 4 women with all their luggage. Its not easy packing for three weeks, even for a rather low maintenance girl like myself.

You bitches ready to ride?! Jill hollered as we drove off.

She was always a bit of a party girl. A pretty blonde who was a cheerleader in high school, from a distance she could seem fairly vain and stuck up. As soon as you met her, though, you realized what a kind and generous woman she really was. Jill was always going out of her way to bring other people into the group and make them feel welcome. 

Eight hours to OKC! Marcy cried. Hope you gals brought your fat pants, were about to EAT!

Marcy was a natural beauty with dusky skin and dark hair, a byproduct of her Native American blood. Many in the Southwest claimed that they were part Native, but Marcys mother was actually full-blooded. As much as she looked like she belonged on a runway somewhere, she was much more comfortable working in her garden or tinkering with her motorcycle. Married early out of college, she and her husband had two gorgeous children, but youd never know it looking at her trim form. 

Are you excited, Sarah? Bren asked me.

Absolutely! Weve been talking about this so long, Im so happy we finally get a chance to actually do it.

Tell me about, Bren replied. My mouth has been drooling for like the past month thinking of all this super yummy food.

Bren is probably the last person youd expect to be excited about a trip like this. Barely over five feet tall and very petite, she seems like she should be a vegan yoga instructor or something. The girl can eat, though, thats for sure. I remember once watching her take down a whole pizza by herself on a dare. How she stays so skinny Im not sure, but I know its not by starving herself.

So I was thinking wed get an hour out before having breakfast, then well stop a little before Oklahoma City for lunch, Marcy informed us.

We all replied that it sounded good, I knew I was hungry.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Our first stop of the trip was a modest one. We found a small diner an hour or so east of Santa Fe and I dont think any of us expected too much. I ordered an omelet while Bren went with french toast and both Marcy and Jill opted for pancakes.

I think all our jaws dropped when the food came out. It may not have been fancy fare, but they sure didnt skimp on portions! They must have used at least half a dozen eggs to construct the monstrosity they set before me. I even got a separate plate with hash browns and toast. 

Brens french toast looked like they fried up half a loaf before sprinkling powdered sugar on it and drowning it in syrup. Jill and Marcy could barely see over their stacks of pancakes, there had to be at least five or six in each stack.

To great friends and lots of good food! Marcy cheered, holding up her glass of OJ.

To eating until we cant move! Jill joined in.

To popping buttons and splitting seams! Bren cried.

To stuffing our faces and clogging our arteries! I finished, laughing with everyone else at the absurdity of it all.

We liked to joke about it, but we all knew three weeks really couldnt have that much effect.

Forty-five minutes later we had all given up without being able to clean our plates. We did make an impressive dent, however, none of us had more than a few scraps left. Laughingly groaning about how full we were, we slid out from the booth and got back in the car. The heavy meal definitely made us a bit drowsy, though, and I was struggling to keep my eyes open as we drove on.

When we were about an hour outside of Oklahoma City and feeling a bit less bloated from breakfast, we stopped at a local burger joint for lunch. Four big, greasy burgers with four large servings of fries and four milkshakes later, the four of us piled back into the car for the last leg of our trip. 

I was beginning to regret opting for jeans over sweats as the waistband felt uncomfortably tight after our greasy, salty lunch. I told myself Id have some time to walk around before dinner and hopefully work a bit of it off.

The hotel waiting for us in downtown Oklahoma City was pretty nice, but of course we were hoping to spend most of our time out and about. After getting unpacked, Jill suggested going for a stroll which I thought was a wonderful idea.

Ooh, look, frozen yogurt! Bren pointed as we were walking away from the hotel.

Of course we couldnt pass that up. It was one of the places where you served yourself and picked out all your own toppings, which inevitably leads to getting way more than you planned. It all went down quite easy as we were walking around the city. 

Later that evening, our feet a little sore from all the walking and our stomachs still a bit full, we all got ready for our first real meal out to kick off our trip. We had gotten reservations at a very nice restaurant, one of our few splurges. 

After we were seated at the restaurant, we perused the menus over a bottle of wine.

I may have a salad, I mused out loud before being hit in the face with a rolled up napkin.

Salad?! Salad?! Jill scolded. What kind of trip do you think were on? There will be no salads eaten here. You can have as much rabbit food as you want when we get home, but until we do you will be ordering off the big girl menu!

Fine, Ill get a real meal, I laughed as I passed her napkin back over to her. 

Good, she said. Now what should we do about an appetizer?

It turns out that lobster ravioli, bruschetta, and caprese salad go down well with a bottle of wine. Then it was time for the main course. I went with a roast pork loin, which came with scalloped potatoes and brussel sprouts. Another bottle of wine accompanied our meals, which in turn led to us thinking that dessert would be a great idea, even after we all somehow cleaned our plates.

After dessert (and a third bottle of wine), we sat in a comfortable silence for a while. Fully replete, we sank back into our chairs with glazed eyes and smiles on our lips. The wine was doing a fantastic job of disguising exactly how much I had just eaten, but I knew I was at capacity. Finally, we settled the check and began the process of transitioning to a vertical state.

Giggling and weaving a little, we made it out of the restaurant with no major faux pas. However, as soon as we got out to the sidewalk, Bren unleashed a belch that seemed to echo down the street.

Mmm, much better, she commented. 

Oof, Im so full, Marcy groaned. How far to the hotel?

About three *hic* blocks, Jill told her. 

I dont think I can make it, Marcy said, Im carrying a massive food baby here.

She pulled up her shirt to display a very rounded midsection. We all patted and poked it and teased her as we walked back, each of us aware of our pregnancies. Back in the hotel I flopped onto one of the beds and wrestled open the button on my jeans.

Ah, thats good, I sighed.

Cmon, show us what you got, Jill teased, pointing her phone at me.

I pulled up my shirt and tried to push out my stomach, but it was already as distended as it could be. She took a couple pictures while I showed off my bump, and then we all took turns posing and taking photos. We pulled our shirts up and arched our backs and played up the whole ridiculous thing while laughing and poking each other.

Later that evening as I laid in bed I went through my phone and looked at some of the pictures. I chose one to send to Laura, it was a side picture of me standing up with one hand on my lower back and one resting on top of my bare, swollen belly.

Obv im eating well, wish you were here xoxo I wrote.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next morning I still wasnt that hungry, but we all went out to eat breakfast just the same. Too full afterward to do much walking, we decided to spend an hour or so hanging out by the pool while we digested. 

By the time we finally felt like we could start moving around again, it was nearly lunch time so of course we walked straight to a restaurant which boasted huge burritos and the best margaritas this side of the Rio Grande. 

Stuffed and tipsy, the four of us staggered out of the restaurant almost two hours later, giggling and bumping into each other as we made our way back to the hotel for a siesta. As I drifted off to sleep, I imagined that I could feel Lauras hands gently massaging my overfull stomach as she teased me for my gluttony.

Wakey wakey, a voice broke into my pleasant dreams, a hand shaking my shoulder to rouse me from slumber.

Wht time ist, I mumbled as I stretched, one hand resting on my rounded tummy.

The best time! Jill exclaimed, looking ridiculously fresh and perky. Its dinner time!

Alright, alright, I yawned as I rose. Just let me go freshen up a bit.

Jill slapped my ass as I walked to the bathroom, absently rubbing my stomach and wondering if I could possibly find room for another meal.

The answer, it turns out, was yes. There was supposed to be an excellent seafood restaurant that had really good prices. The place itself looked quite underwhelming, just a dingy place with a bunch of picnic tables inside. The laminated menus didnt have any pictures and the descriptions of the dishes were very simple.

I opted for the sampler platter which contained haddock, shrimp, scallops, and hush puppies. As soon as our food came out my treacherous stomach began to growl, insisting for some absurd reason that it had not been fed enough that day.

Of course I shared it with others, but I also sampled Brens lobster, Jills chowder and salmon, and Marcys calamari. 

I dont think I can do it, I groaned, staring at the last hush puppy.

Dont stop now, Marcy cheered me on. You can do it!

&#147;You can do it! Jill and Bren echoed.

Do it! Do it! Do it! 

Silently apologizing to my overtaxed waistband that was struggling to contain my very distended middle, I popped it in my mouth. After swallowing, I waited a moment to see if I would actually burst, but thankfully I somehow stayed in one piece.

She did it! Jill cried, grabbing my right arm and holding it in the air.

I just closed my eyes and breathed through my mouth for a few minutes until I felt a bit better. Fortunately we had driven to this restaurant, so I didnt have to endure a long walk back. 

I could tell I wasnt the only one who had overindulged though. Around nine oclock that evening Jill half-heartedly suggested going out for drinks, but at the point we were all in our sweats and feeling too puffy and bloated to get all dolled up. That didnt stop us, however, from visiting the frozen yogurt stand again an hour later. 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

It could have been my imagination, but I felt like the waistband of my jeans was pinching a bit as we left Oklahoma City and drove out to Little Rock. I had no doubt that a few days of eating Southern comfort food would only cause it to get worse. 

It turns out that I was quite correct. We ate our way through the city with barely a pause for digestion. I became quite an expert at surreptitiously adjusting my clothes as I ate - pushing down the waistband below the swell of my overfull stomach, loosening my belt a notch to make room as yet another heavy platter was set before me, or even using a hair tie to keep my pants on after I was forced to unbutton. 

I do declare I am about to pop! Bren said in a horrible southern accent as we were leaving a restaurant on our last night in Little Rock.

We were all stuffed to the gills after overindulging in the richest Southern comfort food that Arkansas had to offer. While I had grown used to feeling bloated after a large, heavy meal, I felt as though I was lugging around a bowling ball on this occasion.

Yeah, that was really *brrp* a ton of food, Jill agreed, one hand resting on a belly that was jutting out far enough that her shirt no longer completely covered it.

No kidding, Marcy moaned, swaying slightly on her feet.

Poor Marcy looked like a wreck. Her belt was sticking up out of her purse, she had to take it off before she attempted a ridiculously large dessert of Bananas Foster. She was definitely in rough shape, waddling slowly along with her engorged stomach sticking out in front like the bow of a ship. With glazed eyes and hair matted to her forehead, I worried that we may have an ugly incident on the return to the hotel.

Fortunately, she managed to keep it all down. Once back in the hotel, she unfastened her bra and laid down immediately. Jill got her a cool washcloth for her forehead and Bren and I helped her out of her restrictive pants. 

Marcy spent the rest of the evening comatose, occasionally groaning or belching softly. The rest of us werent much better off, changing into sweat pants and laying around listlessly. 

This has been harder than I thought it would be, Bren admitted.

It really has, I agreed. I mean, all the food has been fantastic, but I just feel bloated all the time. Maybe we should take it easy tomorrow.

That may not be a bad idea, Jill nodded. Well be traveling some of the day anyway, and maybe we can do a bit of walking around the city once we get in. We didnt have any big places planned for tomorrow anyway, and then we can start fresh the next day after our stomachs have recovered a little.

Does that sound good to you, Marcy? Bren asked.

We looked over at our friend, her eyes were closed and she was breathing shallowly. Her shirt had inched its way up and almost the entirety of her swollen stomach was bared.

I think shell be okay with that plan, I stated. 

The next day we left Little Rock for Memphis, eating only a light breakfast before we left. We got to spend a good amount of time walking around Memphis taking in the sights. Even as all the wonderful smells of barbecue assaulted our noses, we remained resolute and had salads for dinner.

The next morning we woke up feeling refreshed and very, very hungry. We then set out to see exactly how much barbecued food four girls could eat in two days.

Quite a lot, it turns out. Im not sure exactly how much pork, beef, and chicken was consumed over those two days, but it was enough to transform four fit, energetic young women into four bloated messes. We were retaining so much water thanks to all that salt that even our faces looked puffy and the rings on our fingers felt snug.

It was probably almost comical from an outside perspective. We were four attractive young women in obviously good shape, but we spent our times between meals staggering around and groaning about how full we were like a bunch of truckers. 

Our condition really became obvious to me on our last night there. It was a muggy evening, so when we returned to the hotel after a disgracefully large meal, I announced I was going to take a shower.

After I disrobed in the bathroom, I caught sight of myself in the mirror. Audaciously round and swollen, my belly jutted out in front of me in a truly shocking manner. I was almost fascinated by the sight as I stood for a few moments in front of the mirror, my hands gently rubbing the sides of my sore, taut midsection.

I tried to reassure myself that I was just bloated from the salt and this wouldnt stick. 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~


----------



## snr6424 (Jan 3, 2015)

St. Louis. What can I say about St. Louis? Im pretty sure at least a couple restaurants had to hurriedly restock their larders after we laid waste to them. No meal was too big for us to try, and we finished them more often than not. 

A ritual developed. Belts would be loosened and pants unbuttoned as our stomachs filled. Words of encouragement spoken to each other as we faltered, bellies aching, stretched, and sore. Low moans and stifled belches as we forced ourselves to clean each plate. The feel of overstuffed stomachs clutching and sagging as we rose to our feet, unable to fully straighten up.

Then a couple hours later we would begin again. Im pretty sure none of us envisioned the experience to be so taxing, both physically and mentally. Truth be told, I think we would have thrown in the collective towel if the food itself hadnt been so ridiculously good. No matter how little appetite I had, my stomach would start growling when I caught the first whiff of my food. And then I was a slave to my stomach, shoveling it all down until I couldnt manager another single bite.

After the blur of gluttony that was St. Louis, we proceeded to Kansas City to cause further gastronomic damage. It was very warm and sunny while we were there and fortunately we mostly patronized casual restaurants so there was no problem wearing shorts and tank tops.

On our way to one place, I found myself staring at Brens legs as she walked in front of me. Were they jiggling? Maybe it was my imagination, but I was suddenly aware that her formerly toned thighs looked noticeably softer than usual. 

Then I became aware of my own thighs slight jiggle with each footfall. Was that always there? Was I overreacting? Did the waistband of my shorts feel snugger than usual? Were those tiny love handles spilling over the waist of Jills shorts?

I put all those questions away once we arrived at the restaurant. As I ordered yet another absurdly large meal, I told myself that at least we were all in this together. If I we were all going to get a little soft and jiggly, it was good that we were doing it as a group.

Im soooo full, Jill moaned for at least the eleventh time since we got back to the hotel. 

Dinner had been barbecue again, but we definitely werent getting sick of it. How could you get sick of something that was so divine? Do art enthusiasts get tired of the Sistine Chapel? 

Now we were all beached at various spots around the room, the TV flickering quietly against one wall. I lazily massaged my distended stomach, idly pinching the new softness that layered over my tautly swollen belly. 

A poorly stifled burp came from the direction of Marcy, who lounged pantless in one of the hotel chairs. 

Oof, scuse me, she said. Oh gosh, I feel bigger now than when I was pregnant for real.

Dont worry, itll go away once *hic* you digest a bit, Jill chimed in from the other bed. Were all just bloated from eating so much.

Im not sure, Marcy replied. Even in the morning my shorts are feeling a bit snug. Im not looking forward to stepping on the scale when I get back.

What do you think James will say? Bren asked.

Oh, he wont mind, Marcy yawned, patting her middle. When I was pregnant we were doing it all the time still, he always says he likes my curves.

I looked down at my domed belly and wondered what Laura thought about my curves. 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next morning, our last in Kansas City, I took a few minutes after my shower to give myself a thorough once-over in the mirror. Even on an empty stomach (the audible gurgles confirmed that it was in fact empty), my middle was looking a little puffy and squishy. I never had super-defined abs, but they had definitely been toned. 

I examined the way my panties fit, the slight pooch of flesh over each hip, the barely increased amount of bum that couldnt quite be covered. I took each breast in one hand, measuring and weighing as much as I could. Was there added heft? 

Finally I bounced up and down on the balls of my feet, looking for areas of increased movement. It certainly felt like my bum, thighs, and hips moved a bit more than usual. My belly also got into the action a little.

As I dressed, debating whether my shorts truly were too tight, I began to wonder if this was something I should freak out about. I certainly had no desire to get chubby, but at the same time I was always an advocate for the idea that all bodies were beautiful and that we shouldnt kill ourselves to conform to our cultures rather unhealthy standard of beauty. So would it make me a hypocrite to stress about a couple extra pounds?

I resolved to think about this more later, we had a big breakfast planned before hitting the road.

Three hours, five pancakes, four eggs, four strips of bacon, and a pile of hashbrowns later, we were on our way to Denver. I was sitting up front to navigate as Marcy drove, but mostly I was just trying to stay awake and stave off a severe food coma.

So where do we get off? Marcy asked after a little while.

Uh, I grunted, reaching forward for the GPS. Its gonna be like another 30 miles.

Are your shorts unzipped? she giggled.

Yeah, did you see how much I ate? I replied. Gotta let this belly breathe for a bit.

She reached over and poked my side. Getting a little chunk there, gal.

Tell me about it, I feel like a pig getting fattened up for slaughter. Its probably a good thing this trip isnt any longer, Id really blimp up.

I think were all turning into a bunch of oinkers, Marcy laughed. I could barely get these shorts buttoned before breakfast, now look at it.

She pulled up her shirt to reveal a very full-looking belly that was protruding through the open V of her her shorts.

Yup, she continued. I think were all in the same boat.

A sinking boat if we keep eating like this, I mused.

Marcys laughter filled the car.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~

I think I will always remember Denver as the city that made me wish I owned stretch pants. Or maybe some of those maternity pants with the big stretchy panel in front. 

Because it was such a long ride, we stopped a few times for fast food on the ride. We got in pretty late and I dont think any of us were starving, but we still managed to find a reasonably priced place that boasted excellent hot sandwiches and an impressive salad bar.

Stuffed to the rafters, Bren declared, blearily gazing at her empty plate.

Full to the brim, Jill chimed in, cheeks puffing out as she fought to stifle a belch.

Too full to move, I contributed, proving it by not moving a muscle. 

About to *hic* pop, Marcy finished, blinking drowsily.

A few moments of silence came over the table as we all tried to recover from our latest binge. It was supposed to be a lighter meal, but multiple trips to the salad bar (which included mac salad, potato salad, breadsticks, shrimp, and a lot more that wasnt technically salad) meant we were all tugging on our waistbands before our entrees came out.

My turkey melt was so thick I needed both hands to pick it up and could barely open my mouth wide enough to take a bite. Once I did take my first bite, however, it was all over. Despite signals of satiation from my rapidly ballooning middle, I ate every crumb of the sandwich and the accompanying mountain of chips. 

The other girls suffered similar fates, which is why we were all moaning in discomfort and trying to soothe stomachs that had been so overfilled that movement seemed truly impossible.

Once we finally hauled our fatter asses back to the hotel, we slept like proverbial rocks. The next morning wasnt super fun as we all felt the effects of eating too much too late, so we pushed breakfast back and did brunch instead.

Of course brunch meant an early dinner, which of course meant we were ready to eat again later that evening. We went to a little restaurant that supposedly had phenomenal desserts, and it certainly lived up to the hype. After ordering plenty of dishes to share, we passed around the various goodies until every plate was licked clean and I had eaten enough cheesecake to cause the buttons on my blouse to gape.

Day 2, to the surprise of none, consisted of us eating ourselves into oblivion as well. As we were leaving in the morning for the first of our belt-busting meals, I caught a glimpse of myself in the mirror. A small strip of flesh was visible between the hem of my shirt and the waistband of my jeans, which was rather unusual for me. My middle looked oddly thick as well, but I tried to tell myself it was a trick of the light.

Twelve hours later we were getting back to the hotel and any thickness around my waist was certainly no trick at this point. It was well earned. I could hardly wait to kick off my pants and collapse on the bed. 

One more day, Bren remarked. Then its back to reality.

As much as I kind of feel like I never want to eat again, I think Im going to miss this, Marcy chuckled.

Me too, I sighed from the bed, rubbing my domed middle. Im really glad we all finally got to do this together.

Absolutely, Jill agreed. This has been so much fun to just hang out together. And eat, of course. The food has been amazing!

We should try to do this at least every few years, Marcy stated. I know life gets busy but its been really awesome just getting to spend every minute together and really catch up.

But probably not more often than once every other year, Bren chuckled. Or else well have to budget in wardrobe upgrades.

Oh cmon, Jill smiled. You look like youve only gained 20 or 30 pounds so far.

Bitch, Bren laughed, throwing a pillow at her. Youre just lucky your tits grow first.

We all laughed at that, it seemed that Jills already impressive bust was receiving a bit of a boost. I wondered idly where most of my weight would accumulate if I kept eating like this. Surrounded by wonderful friends, I let myself relax into a light doze as we all lazed around.

The next day was our last, and we wanted to go out with a bang. It was going to be a six hour drive to get home, so we had reservations for our last meal at 1 oclock. It was probably the most lavish meal of the trip and we had intentionally saved it for the end. The meal itself boasted 12 courses, although of course they included soup and sorbet among them. It was advertised to take about three hours, so we would be getting home pretty late. Fortunately it was on a Friday, so wed have the whole weekend still.

After a relatively light breakfast, we checked out of the hotel and packed up the car. We spent the next couple hours walking the city and building up an appetite, joking with each other about how much wed be eating soon. Before we knew it, it was time for our belly busting bonanza.

We were like giddy schoolgirls as we arrived at the restaurant. We all decided to stick with water to drink, as we didnt want anything else to fill us up. After a rather short wait, the amuse bouche arrived.

Then pasta, the first course. It was a very tasty roasted butternut squash ravioli. Next a delectable Waldorf salad. It was followed by some pheasant, and truly each dish was better than the last. We all murmured appreciatively as each course was served, reveling in each bite.

As the fourth course (cream of roasted walnut soup) gave way to the fifth (rack of lamb) and then the sixth (dirty shrimp in butter beer sauce), I think we were all starting to feel the effects. At first it was a pleasant warm glow of filling stomachs with good food, but before long came the familiar pinch of a tightening waistband.

Halfway there, Jill announced.

Hoo boy, this is going to be a challenge, Marcy laughed. You all are going to have to roll me out after this.

I laughed, but knew I would be in similar straits. 

As we made our way through the seventh course (braised beef ribs), I wasnt the only one loosening my belt by a notch. After the eighth course (ginger glazed mahi mahi), I was starting to doubt my ability to finish.

One more *hic* big one, Bren sighed.

Jill pressed a fist to her mouth to stifle a burp. We were all looking a little flushed. I discreetly loosened my belt again and opened the button on my slacks to relieve the pressure. Marcy was wearing a dress and I envied her, chiding myself for only packing shorts and pants.

All too soon the roasted pork tenderloin arrived at the table. Conversation hit a lull as we picked away, already full stomachs stretching to take on the added load. 

Ooh, thats it, I finally groaned, pushing away my empty plate. 

We sat quietly for a bit, caught in the tension between gastronomic glory and bodily limits. The sorbet course came to cleanse our palate and give us a little time to digest. The cheese course was nice, but we were honestly all really looking forward to the dessert course.

And then the last course, and it did not disappoint. There were chocolate covered strawberries, lemon bars, individual sized hazelnut cheesecakes with chocolate fudge topping, and cannolis. 

We glutted ourselves shamelessly, attacking them as if we had not just finished a gut-busting 11 courses. 

Mmf, try one of those.

Oh dear heaven this is amazing.

Im having such a foodgasm right now.

Here, just a little bite of this, you have to.

Try this.

Have this.


Taste this.

And then:

I think Im going to die.

Every plate was clear and we had sat in over-gorged silence for several minutes before Marcy broke the silence. 

I wasnt sure how it was possible, but it felt like my entire body was full and bloated. I was pretty positive that I had actually reached full capacity, my stomach so full that not a single bite could physically fit. From the moaning at the table around me, I was pretty sure that everyone else was in similar straits.

We gingerly sipped our coffees as we slowly recovered from our gluttony. Even with the button undone, the waistband of my pants were digging cruelly into my ballooned midsection. Once we were more or less coherent again, we took care of the check and all stopped by the Ladies room on our way out. The trip home would be pretty long and we didnt want to stop too often.

After taking care of what I needed to, I splashed some cool water on my face. I had taken off my belt and put in my purse. I couldnt bear the thought of trying to fasten my pants again so I left them unbuttoned and unzipped, pulling my shirt down to hide it. 

We all slowly waddled out of the restaurant, cradling out swollen stomachs. Once in the car I spread my legs and leaned back to gain as much relief as I could. Fortunately Marcy didnt mind driving the first leg, although she did groaningly joke that she was going to have to slide her seat back to fit behind the steering wheel.

I slept fitfully for most of the ride home, except for when I took my turn driving a couple hours. It was late when we finally got home and we all felt grimy and sleepy. I was the second to get dropped off and I yawningly carried my bags to the front door. As I rummaged around in my purse for my keys, the door suddenly swung open.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~


----------



## BobbyFad (Jan 3, 2015)

I like this so far, if there's more to it, please continue!


----------



## grasso (Jan 4, 2015)

yes please add to this


----------



## snr6424 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sarah! Laura loudly greeted me. Whoa!

What is it? I asked, still standing on the porch.

You got fat! she laughed.

My face burned bright red. No I didnt!

Yes you did, she laughed uproariously, hugging herself and rocking back and forth. You, hehe, youre pants are even unbuttoned!

I flushed deeper as I looked down and saw that my shirt had ridden up enough to show my unbuttoned and unzipped pants. Not to mention my very bloated belly poking out.

Oh, oh Sarah, Im sorry, Laura gasped, wiping away a few tears. Oh baby, Im so happy to see you.

She grabbed me in a tight embrace, one that I returned after a moment of befuddlement. It felt so wonderful to be back in the arms of my love. The moment stretched on, so sweet it almost hurt. Lauras hands began to wander, grasping my hips and rear as her head turned and she began to nuzzle my neck.

Mmm, I missed you so much, I murmured.

I missed you too, she whispered. I missed your smell, and your taste, and . . . wow your ass is big.

Hey! I protested, slapping her hands away. Thats not nice.

Im sorry hun, she said. I was just, just . . . not expecting this. I mean, you just look different, thats all.

Well Im sorry Im some fat ugly hippo now, I said sullenly.

Oh no baby, I didnt mean that at all, she hurried to reassure me. No no, youre the hottest sexiest babe ever. You have no idea how much I want to drag you to bed right now. Im sorry Ive been so stupid, I was just surprised. Please baby, just come inside. Ive missed you so much and Im so, so happy youre home.

Laura helped me bring my bags in, but her words still stung a bit. Sure, I had been aware that I was putting on a few, but I didnt think it would be so noticeable or that Laura would be so fixated on it.

I think I just want to take a shower and go to bed, I told her.

Okay, sure thing, she said, sounding a little put out.

Before getting in the shower, I weighed myself out of curiosity. Despite Lauras reaction, I was sure I couldnt have gained that much in three weeks. I was a bit surprised to see a number that was a good 12 pounds over my usual weight, it turns out I did put on more than just a couple pounds. 

Still, though, I wasnt sure how to explain Lauras response. She seemed almost excited that I came back a little plump, but that didnt make any sense at all. I tried to forget about it as I started my shower.

For the first few minutes of the shower, I luxuriated under the hot spray and let it soothe my muscles. Theres really nothing like a long, relaxing shower after a day of travel. I was so into it that I didnt even notice Laura coming into the bathroom.

Mind if I join you? she asked.

Oh, ah, okay, I replied.

I just really wanted to let you know that I didnt mean what I said. Well, I mean, yeah I did notice that you got a little . . . um, squishier. But, um, I didnt mention it because its a bad thing, okay?

So . . . you think Im fat, but its not a bad thing, I repeated, trying to process her words.

No, not really fat, she replied, her cheeks now pink. Youre just . . . a little . . .

Her body pressed against mine as she trailed off, hands exploring my new curves. As bemused as I was by her response, the electricity of her touch was undeniable. I melted into her arms, making no effort to stifle my moans. She just giggled as she teased me, keeping me on edge as she gently soaped me up from head to toe. 

Once I was well washed and rinsed, we separated for just a moment for a cursory drying. We then crashed back together and stumbled into the bedroom, where we collapsed onto the bed in a flurry of limbs. All thought of my extra weight was vanquished by Lauras hungry mouth and insistent fingers. 

Some many waves of pleasure later, we lay panting in each others arms, drinking in the sight of one another. 

I missed you so much, Laura told me, stroking my face.

Not as much as I missed you, I responded, my professed affection ruined slightly by a yawn.

I just want to hold you and fall asleep, she sighed, holding me close.

Mmm, sounds perfect, I murmured drowsily, letting sleep gradually take me.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The next morning I woke to an empty bed, the sun shining in through the windows to let me know I definitely slept in. After a couple minutes of stretching and basking in the thoughts of last nights amorous activities, I finally got up and got dressed. 

Down in the kitchen there was quite a surprise waiting for me. Covered by an apron, Laura was bouncing around the kitchen and humming. The incredible smell washed over me and I was salivating before I could stop.

Oh goodie, youre up! she chirped. I was just about to come up and get your lazy bones out of bed.

Whoa, what is this? I asked.

Just thought Id make you a welcome home breakfast, she winked. While you were gone, I decided I really wanted to learn how to cook and bake. I still have a lot to learn, but I really like it.

Wow, this is . . . this is amazing, I said in wonderment. Blueberry pancakes, quiche, sausage, fruit salad. Babe, you are incredible.

Well sit down and tuck in, she urged, giving me a peck on the cheek.

I complied, a little overwhelmed by all that was going on. Before I knew it I had a plate piled high with food and Laura was pouring me a glass of orange juice. It all looked and smelled so good that I couldnt stop myself from digging right in.

Oh my, I moaned with my mouth full. This is soooo delicious.

Laura giggled happily. 

I ate like I had starved myself for the past three weeks. Laura didnt hesitate to reload my plate when it emptied and I didnt even slow down until my stomach started sending me very clear signals that I had overeaten yet again.

Oof, I groaned weakly, pushing my plate away. No more, please. Im about to pop.

Good girl, Laura applauded, leaning over and patting my swollen belly.

Hope this was a one time deal, I puffed. Im definitely not going to be able to lose these extra pounds if you keep making meals like that.

About that, Laura began, sitting down next to me. I know I blurted a bunch of stupid stuff last night and kind of freaked you out. But the truth is, well . . . I really do like you a little, um, squishier. When we were together last you night you felt so nice and soft and warm, I just wanted to grab and squeeze every bit of you.

Huh?

I know, maybe its kind of weird. Part of it might be because youve always intimidated me so much. I like the idea that I can, I dunno, make a nice meal for you and see you like powerless to stop eating until youre so full that you cant move.

Huh? I repeated, feeling completely lost.

Listen, if you want to lose weight, thats fine by me. If you want me to stop cooking and baking, just tell me. But I just want to let you know that if a couple of those pounds stick around, Im definitely not going to complain, okay?

Laura, babe, help me out here, I pled. What really is going on here? This stuff youre talking about . . . Ive never heard any of this from you before.

Laura looked off to the side for a moment, then took a deep breath.

Even before I realized that I liked women, I used to get a real funny feeling whenever I saw a woman who was . . . plump.

Laura blushed as she admitted this. I didnt interrupt, it was obvious that it was not easy for her to make herself vulnerable in this way. I knew she was talking about something that was hard for her to verbalize, and I wanted to respect her.

So, she continued. Ive always had, um, fantasies, of other women like eating too much and getting a little . . . fat. When you told me what you were going to do and joked about how you might come back with a few extra pounds, well, that kind of triggered something in me Ive been trying to hold back for a while. The whole time you were gone I went a little crazy, spending all my time learning to cook and bake better. And then last night . . . seeing you on the porch with your pants unbuttoned and your belly poking out, looking so, um, yummy . . . I kind of lost it a bit. And now Im just . . . Im just . . . Im sorry baby, I dont mean to be such a freak.

She wiped tears from her eyes. I was still trying to wrap my head around this revelation, but at the end of the day it didnt matter if Laura liked fat chicks or skinny chicks or tall chicks or short chicks. I loved her more than I thought I could ever love another person.

Come here, I told her, standing up.

She came to me and I held her close, whispering to her that I loved her more she could imagine and this didnt change a single thing. I told her that I looked forward to every day we shared together in the future, whether I was skinny or a huge blimped-up heifer.

Laura giggled at that and I knew we would be okay.

I mean it, I told her one more time. It might take me a little bit to process it, but everything is okay.

Thank you, she sniffed. I never told anyone that, and it means so much that you can accept me like I am.

Always, I promised, kissing her.

For the rest of the day I thought about this unexpected revelation. I also spent some time looking at myself in the mirror and trying to figure out which voice in my head was telling me that I needed to lose weight and whether that voice had ever said anything good to me.

That evening Laura made enchiladas for dinner and they rivaled anything I had eaten on the trip. Once again I was unable to stop eating until my stomach was aching and I was sporting a food baby that would put many pregnant women to shame.

Oh gosh, I cant keep eating like this, I groaned again.

Cant you? Laura teased with a grin.

Im going to get so fat if you keep making me eat like this.

She walked over to me and leaned down to whisper in my ear. Just tell me to stop.

I looked up at her, unable to hide my arousal. 

Take me to bed.

She practically dragged me there. After helping me disrobe, she spent some time gently rubbing my overfull stomach before her hands began to explore other areas. I have to admit that I was really enjoying the change, I was normally the one to initiate or lead. There was something very luxurious about having someone enthusiastically enjoy my body. 

Over the next couple weeks this pattern held. I was powerless at the dinner table and she was insatiable in the bedroom. Her teasing grew more vocal as well, whether I had eaten myself into such a stupor that I couldnt stand or a certain pair of jeans could no longer slide over my expanding ass.

I also made sure to constantly reassure Laura, both vocally and with very obvious body language, that I accepted her completely. 

In the back of my mind I still thought this would eventually play itself out and be nothing more than a funny memory to look back on. On the other hand, Laura was saying stuff like shed have me wearing maternity pants by Thanksgiving. 

After being back from the trip for about three months, I finally gave in and bought some new clothes. My weight was up about 25 pounds from my norm and I realized how silly I looked trying to fit in my old clothes.

One Sunday afternoon in early October we were out grocery shopping. We playfully bickered over what to make for supper for that week. I said we should stick with salads and maybe fish one night, while of course Laura wanted more meat and pasta dishes.

I just wont eat them, I told her, knowing full well it was an obvious lie.

Oh please, she laughed. Youll eat until you pop a button off your pants and then youll ask for dessert. Speaking of, I think were low on ice cream.

Youre a devil woman, I groaned. My ass is getting huge.

Laura grinned and opened her mouth to reply, but we were interrupted by another voice.

Sarah? Laura? Hey guys!

We turned to see Jill. Wed both been really busy for the rest of the summer and beginning of the school year, so it was actually the first time Id seen her since the trip.

Hey there! I greeted her as we hugged. How are you?

Great! School has been really good, I have a wonderful class this year. I cant believe we havent seen each other in so long!

I know, not since our little road trip, I said. 

I still havent recovered, she joked, putting her hands over her stomach. I think Im up four pounds still, just cant shake it.

Well, Im obviously up quite a bit more, I chuckled, patting my paunch. It turns out Laura is a natural in the kitchen, so I still havent gotten my eating under control. Fortunately she likes me plump, right babe?

Lauras face flushed scarlet to the roots of her hair. We had gotten to a place where I could occasionally tease her about her preferences, but this was the first time I brought it up in public.

Jill laughed as Laura glared at me, but she didnt seem bothered in a way that would signal me to stop.

Yup, I continued, enjoying her discomfort. It turns out my girlfriend is an Italian grandmother at heart. Every time I turn around shes like Eat more!

I think you found a winner, Jill congratulated me. Shes obviously quite good in the kitchen.

No kidding, I replied. If she doesnt let up Ill be buying new pants again soon.

Hahaha, maybe you should just get some with an elastic waist, Jill teased.

Yeah, youre probably right, I laughed. Well, it was great to see you. Well definitely have to have you guys over for dinner soon.

Wed love that, Jill said. Although Im a little scared now after seeing this.

She poked my belly.

Dont worry, its totally worth it, I reassured her. One bite of her lasagna and youll happily throw out your scale.

Jill laughed again and said goodbye. Laura looked at me, still blushing bright red.

Im going to get you back for that, she promised in a low voice.

Later that evening I pushed away my plate after demolishing most of the roast beef and mashed potatoes Laura made for dinner.

No more, I groaned weakly, my pants long unfastened.

I told you there would be payback, she said. Time for cheesecake!

I told her I wouldnt eat any, but we both knew that was a lie. After demolishing a large slice, I was much too full to move.

Not bad, Laura remarked. Not bad at all.

I think Im ready for those maternity pants, I moaned, making her laugh delightedly.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~


----------



## snr6424 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just weeks later it was time for the infamous Thanksgiving dinner. I think Laura was more excited to make the meal than I was to eat it, and I was really looking forward to it. The wonderful smells began to waft from the kitchen around noon, but Laura kept me away until it was time to eat.

My stomach was grumbling and my mouth was watering by the time we finally sat down. I was not wearing maternity pants but I had indulged Lauras request to wear an old pair of leggings and a sweater that now barely covered my midsection. The waistband of the leggings was elastic, but it still dug into my soft middle and created a very noticeable muffin top.

This is so amazing! I exclaimed.

The meal looked like something out of a magazine, every dish was picture perfect. Knowing Laura, it would taste even better than it looked.

Eat up, she winked at me. 

I didnt need a second invitation. I tried to eat slowly to savor the delectable dishes, but my first plateful was gone before I knew it. Laura just smiled as I loaded up again, she knew I was just getting warmed up.

Three plates in, my belly felt warm and happy. After four I felt a familiar tightness as my stomach expanded. During my fifth plate, I paused a few moments between each bite as I started to reach my capacity.

More? Laura asked when I finished.

Ooh, no, I sighed. Im stuffed, babe.

Okay, Ill go get dessert, she grinned.

As full as I was, those words still made me excited. Laura brought out all the desserts and began to serve them up for me without even asking what I wanted. I ended up with a full dinner plate containing apple pie with vanilla ice cream, pumpkin pie with whipped cream, pecan pie, and a couple cannolis.

I leaned back slightly and slid the waistband of my leggings down under my swollen gut. Laura caught the move and bit her lip, which of course caused a certain warmth to build between my thighs. Our eyes locked as I began to eat, my glutton transforming into foreplay. 

We were both breathing quite heavily, although probably for different reasons. Lauras face became flushed, she gripped the table and her bosom heaved. I was burping quietly every few bites, desperately trying to get every morsel into my ballooning belly. My thighs rubbed against each other as the pressure built, the naked desire in Lauras eyes spurring me on to new levels of indulgence.

Finally I dropped my fork onto the empty plate and groaned loudly. Im soooo full.

Can you get up? Laura breathed.

Only if you *urp* help me, I told her.

In a flash she was by my side and holding her arms out. With her assistance I did manage to rise to my feet, arching my back to offset the weight of my heavy gut. I waddled up to our bedroom, Laura by my side every step of the way, her hands kneading my meaty rear.

In the bedroom I stopped and gasped as I saw my reflection in our full length mirror. With the waist of my leggings slung beneath my belly and my sweater retreating upwards, my bloated lower belly was now bared. 

Im so fat, I said, wide-eyed.

Youre perfect, Laura whispered in my ear. Now lets get you more comfortable.

In moments I was naked and falling on my back.

Oof, cant, I groaned. Not . . . on . . . my . . . back.

I have an idea, Laura told me.

She arranged a couple pillows on the middle of the bed and helped me onto my hands and knees. I felt ridiculous, face down and butt pointing up, but it did relieve the pressure on my stomach.

That does feel nice, I told her. But I cant really do anything from this position.

Dont worry, Ill take care of everything, Laura reassured me.

What do you mean, everything? I asked. I feel like a stuffed turkey here.

Well then I guess Ill have to eat you up, she purred.

What do you - oh! I exclaimed, my eyes popping open. Oh, ah, oooooh, baby!

Some time later I was laying on my side, spooned by Laura, catching my breath as my eyes slowly uncrossed.

Thank you, I murmured. That was so . . . perfect.

Thank you, Laura replied, pressing herself tighter against my back. 

We drifted off to sleep with her arm draped over me, hand resting on my belly.

~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~

The following summer we packed for my cousins wedding in Northern California. We decided to take a few weeks of vacation and turn it into an extended road trip. We planned it out so we could stop at many restaurants on the way, Laura joking that the dress I bought for the wedding wouldnt fit by the time we got there.

As it turns out, she wasnt far off. It did take a bit of effort to get it zipped up, apparently all that eating on the trip off had added a few pounds. It was a lovely weekend and a good opportunity to catch up with some old friends, many of whom looked a bit surprised to see my added girth.

On the road trip home, Laura took the first turn driving while I looked at photos of the wedding on Facebook. I got to a picture of Laura and me and stopped flipping through the pics. 

Oh wow, I remarked.

What is it?

This picture of you and me. I look . . . well, huge.

She glanced over at me. Youre not huge.

Im pretty fat, babe.

No, just like . . . pleasantly plump.

I looked down at my paunch spilling onto my lap, at least what of it I could see past my double D breasts. 

Im like 60 pounds heavier than you now and look twice as wide in this picture.

You werent complaining a couple weeks ago when I made chicken and waffles and you popped that button off your slacks.

No, I wasnt. But I should probably take it easy. How fat do you want me to be when we get married in September?

I keep telling you, Im not going to force you to eat.

I know, but youre cooking is just so good!

She favored me with a wicked smile. It is cute that you just cant say no. I especially like it when youve unbuttoned your pants and youre way too full and I can see in your eyes that you know you should stop, but then you go ahead and take another serving and then groan and blame me for making you so fat.

It is your fault, I grumbled. I just cant control myself when Im around you.

Me neither, she replied, reaching over and squeezing my plump thigh.

But I am going to start having some self-control, I stated. Its time to start eating more reasonably.

Starting now, on this trip? she asked, her hand now stroking the inside of my thigh.

I gulped. No, that would be silly since we planned this all out. Plus, Im hungry.

Good. Now wheres our next stop?

Um, I consulted our itinerary. Oh, it looks like a buffet.

Perfect, Laura grinned.

Oh gosh, these pants are already a little snug. I might pop the button right off.

You better!

*FIN*


----------



## Ssaylleb (Jan 6, 2015)

Great, really enjoyed this one. sweet, cute and sexy


----------



## dark_star_watcher (Jan 8, 2015)

Another great story from your really enjoyed this one. Hoping this isn't the end of this story I see some great development in the future for our heroines.


----------



## snr6424 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ssaylleb said:


> Great, really enjoyed this one. sweet, cute and sexy


Thanks, I'm happy you liked it.



dark_star_watcher said:


> Another great story from your really enjoyed this one. Hoping this isn't the end of this story I see some great development in the future for our heroines.


Thank you. I'm afraid this is the end for these two for now. If it helps, I don't see any diets in the future for them.


----------

